# 4 bucks - Any Shooters?



## trailhunter (Jul 31, 2005)

*...*

...


----------



## Bruz (Jul 31, 2005)

BOOM!BOOM!BOOM! I love my BAR's..........


----------



## irwoodsman (Jul 31, 2005)

BOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice spread, good mass, good brow's, still about a month for growig to occur...

I would guess his score around 115 +/- and age around 3.5 years old....


----------



## Trizey (Jul 31, 2005)

Buck #2 is a shooter.


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 31, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Nice spread, good mass, good brow's, still about a month for growig to occur...
> 
> I would guess his score around 115 +/- and age around 3.5 years old....



Ditto.....good pics


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 31, 2005)

He definitely is a nice one.  Guesstimate 15-16 inch spread, good mass and real symetrical.  I would say he will go 120-125 when season gets here.   I would say 3 1/2 yrs old.


----------



## bobcat (Jul 31, 2005)

Can you say smoked deer sausage !!!!!!!!!!          Nice pictures as well .


----------



## Killdee (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice pics I agree with all above.
KD


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 31, 2005)

*...*

...


----------



## pendy (Jul 31, 2005)

With all the bucks running around, looks like you could get one . Nice pics.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 31, 2005)

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## trailhunter (Aug 1, 2005)

...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 1, 2005)

2 of those are sweet!


----------



## trailhunter (Aug 1, 2005)

...


----------



## trailhunter (Aug 1, 2005)

...


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 2, 2005)

Some nice pictures!  Can't wait to get mine out tomorrow!


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 2, 2005)

I would take ole ma belle and reach out and touch some one.


----------



## coon dawg (Aug 2, 2005)

*gotta go*

with 3 1/2 on the biggest one..........let us know!!!   ..........nice deer.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Aug 4, 2005)

i would give buck#2 a nice place to hang around on my wall if he walked by me


----------



## Dog Hunter (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 5, 2005)

Looks like some fun is in store come hunting season. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## broadhead (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice photos and good bucks. I plan to put my camera out this w/end.


----------



## Phat Mitch (Aug 5, 2005)

Those are some good uns, buck #2 (3 1/2) , nice photos


----------



## trailhunter (Aug 17, 2005)

*...*

...


----------



## trailhunter (Aug 17, 2005)

*...*

...


----------



## dominantpredator (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice pics....but I ain't shooting them young guys.


----------



## raghorn (Aug 18, 2005)

Boooooooom!


----------



## trailhunter (Aug 21, 2005)

*...*

...


----------



## gabowman (Aug 21, 2005)

Uh, yea! On Sept. 10th I'd take the first one to come in range. Then I'd be pickier.


----------

